# Problem with shared folders



## Mark2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

I am using WS2003 and having problems with shared folders in my small office network. 

I have no problems sharing folders with the server in which I installed WS2003 while connected to the office network (through a wired internet router). 

I have problems with servers in which WS2003 was installed at home ( no other computers on the LAN and only connected to an internet router). 

I can share the printers and fax service on the home installed systems , but not folders. The folder share and security parameters are the same as the server that works. 

I greatly appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## jonabyte_ii (Dec 22, 2008)

check the domain/workgroup that the server from home has and make sure it is the same as the work's computers.


----------



## Mark2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, the workgroup is the same. I think I will repost this on networking.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Mark2010 said:


> I think I will repost this on networking.


You might want to get familiar with the site rules.



> *Multiple Postings - *It is simply not acceptable to post your question more than once, or to post it in more than one forum. Choose the forum that your question or post best fits in, and place it there and only there. *If, after posting, you feel it should be in another forum, use the "Report Thread" button at the bottom of the post and we'll move it.* We also reserve the right to move posts to other forums and delete duplicates.


----------



## Mark2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Are you getting an error when you try and share them? Can you ping the server from the workstations by hostname and IP address?


----------



## Mark2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yes, I can ping the server by hostname and IP address. I can use the printer and fax service of the server. On the server, I don't get an error when sharing the folder. I am giving Everyone Full control of the folder. On the workstation, I get a message something like unable to connect to the shared resource. You might not have permission... There's more to the message, but I'm not at work now. I'll post the full message tomorrow.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Don't forget there are share level and file level permissions. Check the permission in the security tab as well. And also don't forget that deny permissions supercede allow permissions.


----------



## Mark2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

When connecting to the folder it replies:

"\\Server\Folder is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator..."
"Not enough server storage is available to process this command."

I have only 512MB RAM, but about 176MB is free and 1GB of free hard drive space.

For sharing I have everyone and guests. For secuity I have everyone, guests, users and administrators.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

It says it is for NT but it applies to Server 2003 as well. I even had to adjust when I was getting that error accessing shares on my XP machine.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/106167


----------



## Mark2010 (Oct 19, 2010)

It works now. Thank you very much for your help. With a cooler head, I might have been able to sort this out, but replacing the server was done out of urgent necessity. The problem was very frustrating. Thanks again.


----------

